# Who did the Full Car Vinyl wrap?



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

I think there was a post here maybe a couple months ago, someone did a full Vinyl wrap on a car. I believe they vinyled it white.

I have some questions about where to get that type of vinyl and about the process
searching turned up nothing for me, b/c I cant find the exact original topic

post here or email me

[email protected]


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

A whole car in vinyl?? I hope they at least left the windows and lights alone!

J/K, I've been up drinking too much caffeine.


----------



## machinehead (Nov 6, 2005)

Pretty sure thats the car with the ID One


----------



## DaveRulz (Jun 22, 2006)

This is the thread:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...u-colt-ss-davinci-spl160-focal-tlr-hertz.html


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

Yeah, that is my car  Ask away


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Mic, pm me if you want to know about the process. I work in a building where they do vehicle wraps every day


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

THanks guys. that was it.
I'll send some emails later, but I more wanted to see what type of vinyl was being used.
my hood has some issues from the maaco type paint job done before I got the car and painting it isnt a real option right now ($$$)
So I was looking into this as an option or maybe finding a CF pattern,


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey Mic hope you get the joke here...... this was the perfect thread for this .gif.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Dude i searched for a week. I searched for " white vinyl" b/c I knew he used a white vinyl. "body vinyl"
vinyl wrap

about everything I could think of. Maybe I did find the post but didnt scan far enough into the post to see it....

Believe me, I search 99.9% of the time before I ever make a post and it just got to me too much b/c I need to get this taken care of before a show


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Mic10is said:


> Dude i searched for a week. I searched for " white vinyl" b/c I knew he used a white vinyl. "body vinyl"
> vinyl wrap
> 
> about everything I could think of. Maybe I did find the post but didnt scan far enough into the post to see it....
> ...


I remember that thread and it was buried inside of it so searching probably was fruitless. That gif makes me laugh and I couldn't wait to use it


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

I used 3M Scotchcal 180-series vinyl on the car I wrapped in white, this is more or less known as the best you can get. But since then, 3M have released a new series of car wrap vinyl called Scotchcal 85-series. It costs a bit less, but is not as conformable around difficult shapes as the 180-series. 

Info from 3M: 3M UK & Ireland: Graphic Solutions - Customer Service - News


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

anyone know approx cost of the vinyl we'll say per yard or sheet or roll?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

It's a pain in the ass to do wraps if you haven't done vinyl work before. Zelano normally has a vendor at ESN that does car wraps.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> It's a pain in the ass to do wraps if you haven't done vinyl work before. Zelano normally has a vendor at ESN that does car wraps.


hahah if u remember my previous vinyling experiences with just graphics, Odds are I wont attempt this myself, unless I get quoted outrageous prices.
Only looking to do hood and maybe trunk lid. Hood is the major concern.

worse case, maybe I can hit up Tweak and have him come out and do it for me


----------



## Powers (Apr 10, 2008)

I do them. The best brand to get is Oracal 970RA. Runs about $600/roll, which will do one car. Matte Black is available but comes from Germany so it takes six weeks. 970RA is sold as a "paint alternative" with an outdoor life of 5-10 years depending on color.


----------



## Bobbok (Jun 22, 2009)

I like to use the Oracal vinyl myself. The 750 series works pretty well. Check out their site to see what options you have for the carbon printed stuff.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Bobbok said:


> I like to use the Oracal vinyl myself. The 750 series works pretty well. Check out their site to see what options you have for the carbon printed stuff.


didnt see any. Do you know of any company that offers a CF pattern on that type of vinyl for car wrapping?


----------



## Bobbok (Jun 22, 2009)

Mic10is said:


> didnt see any. Do you know of any company that offers a CF pattern on that type of vinyl for car wrapping?


I use a local company called Pacific coast sign supply. I believe that they do online ordering. Oh yeah, the series that I use is "751" and not 750. Look them up online.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

only CF vinyl I have found are at these places

Carbon Fiber 2 Series Universal Wrap Trim Kits

Carbon Fiber premium sticker decal sheet available in 50" wrap vinyl.


----------



## vladi627 (Sep 22, 2008)

haha, that's insane!


----------



## Powers (Apr 10, 2008)

Mic10is said:


> didnt see any. Do you know of any company that offers a CF pattern on that type of vinyl for car wrapping?


Nothing that looks good.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Powers said:


> Nothing that looks good.


Ill prob order the one from sticker city, will look better than cracking paint that is there now.


----------



## CrownMe (Aug 25, 2008)

anybody know how this stuff holds up against the weather? Doesnt vinyl deteriorate with time?


----------



## tgnylu (Aug 28, 2009)

It holds up fine in the weather if installed correctly. Most vinyl's are rated at 3 - 5 years. If you want it to last longer you can have an over-laminate applied to the vinyl, which should increase to around 8 years or so. 

Oracal is very average compared to other products. I'd look at 3M IJ-180 or Avery 1005 or 1007 ez. All of those are created with micro-pores so that when you apply the vinyl and get a bubble, the air just releases through the vinyl rather than trying to squeegy the bubble to the edge of the vinyl to get it out.

Best way to get a carbon fiber vinyl would be to have a large format digital printer make it for you. Most of the PVC vinyl companies have inkjet printable media (for solvent printers) that can have anything applied.

Application is a ***** unless you've tried it before, which is why I'm able to charge $1200 for an install and still have too much business to keep up with. It's not too bad once you get the hang of it, but expect to use a heat gun or propane torch to heat the vinyl so that it stretches around compound curves without deformation or ruining the adhesive.


----------



## 2500hd (Aug 22, 2009)

Just found a good deal on a 50 yard roll : Pacific Coast Paint and Sign Supply


----------



## upperguy (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm looking into wrapping my mini with white vinyl, but I'd like to get a 'satin' look to it. I've heard that my best option is to wrap in gloss white vinyl then matte laminate, any opinions on that? my other question about wrapping the vehicle is what happens to the engine bay and the interior exposed bodywork, like the door sills and such. Would you use a second piece and just lay it up to the trim?

As for the carbon fiber vinyl, I have a bunch left over of the new 3M stuff that has a real texture, Mic10s used it on his Bimmer and I've got a bunch of pics in one of my threads. If you need some let me know, I'll give you a nice price on it


----------



## tgnylu (Aug 28, 2009)

upperguy said:


> I'm looking into wrapping my mini with white vinyl, but I'd like to get a 'satin' look to it. I've heard that my best option is to wrap in gloss white vinyl then matte laminate, any opinions on that? my other question about wrapping the vehicle is what happens to the engine bay and the interior exposed bodywork, like the door sills and such. Would you use a second piece and just lay it up to the trim?


Avery makes some nice satin overlaminates in their DOL series. As far as engine bays and door sills, it's almost too much to bother with because of all of the contours. You could try it, but chances are it's not going to look at that professional in the end. If you're going to do the door sills and engine bay, you'd probably be better of painting it instead.


----------



## 2500hd (Aug 22, 2009)

Maybe just spray the jams with a can? Doing vinyl seems SO much cheaper than a pro paintjob, ugly jams might be worth it?


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Prep it well, diluted home paint + roller and have it wet sanded and buffed after. Done!


----------

